# Another new Big Dummy



## sbornia (Nov 27, 2008)

Got it on Friday, then went for maiden voyages with my 11-month old daughter over the weekend. She had a blast, laughing and waving at mom on the sidelines. We're going to have so much fun with this thing it isn't even funny! Stock bike except for an Open Bar 40mm rise. Yepp Mini is great so far -- I've got plenty of room, and can talk to her as if she were on my lap.


----------



## farmerfrederico (Nov 8, 2007)

Looks like tons of fun!


----------



## evandy (Oct 3, 2012)

Welcome to the Dummy Kid Club! I see from the picture that you added a kickback too. What do you think of it? I've heard really mixed reviews.


----------



## sbornia (Nov 27, 2008)

evandy said:


> I see from the picture that you added a kickback too. What do you think of it? I've heard really mixed reviews.


It's perfect so far, but I've only been using for a week and with fairly modest weight loads. For kid on/off boarding, it's nice to have the bike level. Easy to engage and disengage, too.


----------



## rcSS (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi. I'm wondering how you fit the Yepp Mini on the fork steerer tube of your Dummy? Did you have enough space for it? Did you use a steerer extender or something? I'm having trouble fitting a similar front seat (Bobike Mini) on my Dummy and don't know what to do. Thanks!


----------



## sbornia (Nov 27, 2008)

rcSS said:


> Hi. I'm wondering how you fit the Yepp Mini on the fork steerer tube of your Dummy? Did you have enough space for it? Did you use a steerer extender or something? I'm having trouble fitting a similar front seat (Bobike Mini) on my Dummy and don't know what to do. Thanks!


I had plenty of space because my bike was brand new with an uncut steerer.


----------



## rcSS (Jan 21, 2008)

Interesting. My steerer is uncut too (but on a XL size frame), so that's either the issue or maybe the Bobike has a much larger stack height than the Yepp. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## sbornia (Nov 27, 2008)

Here's a quick shot of the Yepp attachment.


----------



## rcSS (Jan 21, 2008)

Awesome - thanks again. It looks like it takes a lot less steerer tube capacity then the Bobike attachment.


----------



## OldschoolReloaded (Nov 20, 2012)

Just be very careful with that baby...that is a long way for a tot to fall if you crash. It would be the same as you falling from the top of a moving step ladder. I am not trying to be mean....just really freaks me out see kids carried like that. The other day I saw a man with a tot on the back of a bike and no head protection.


----------

